# Idea for Affordable Humidors Hand Made in USA



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

As some of you know, custom, hand made humidors usually come with a hefty price tag. The reasons for that are many. Most of all, it is material and time to make. For example, a premium set of brass hinges for a humidor retail anywhere between $60-$70. Can you get el-cheapos....yes..... do you really want el-cheapos? After all, they perform the same function, but will they stand the test of time?

I have been talking with a woodworking friend of mine and have tossed around the idea of making a production run, or two - depending on if there would be a market. We could reduce the cost by volume. We could design some hand made, out of wood, hinges that could even reduce the cost more.

Functionality versus exotic could also drive the cost down as well. Domestic hardwoods are hands down less expensive than the exotics.

For example, Cocobolo - $45 per board foot. Ebony - $80-100 per board foot. Bubinga, lacewood, brazilian cherry, mahogany... all around $15 per board foot. Conversely, Oak, Walnut, Cherry - anywhere from $3-$6 per board foot.... 

I am thinking a production run of around 30-50 humidors of various sizes.

Price? I am thinking anywhere between $150-$200 - not including shipping.

Size? Depends on what ya'all would like. 

We have not pulled the trigger on this idea - I guess I am just trying to do a market survey... to see if this is a viable idea. 

If I get enough positive feedback for this, I will post another thread to garner ideas on what you all would like to see - and perhaps even get a pre-order thing going.... 

I have seen the humidors in most B&M's - you know, made in China, Taiwan, etc..... Very hard to compete with the cheap labor and sub-standard parts offered by these countries.... 

"Made in USA" yet remaining as competitive as we can... for me, just that stamp has value.

Just a thought.... Any feedback on this project idea would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think this is a good idea and my guess is that you'll find some buyers. With the prices some people pay for cigars, I would think that some wouldn't find you price point too high. I agree that you can't beat hand-made in the US. I made my own bedroom furniture for about the same cost as buying it, and it's much nicer and stronger than anything I could have bought. I also feel that Cherry and Walnut are just as pretty as any of the more expensive import species. Also, remember Mahogany would be great! When I do get around to making mine, I'll use Cherry or Mahogany with Walnut or Ebony accents, so maybe use some of the more expensive woods just for a simple inlay or something...of course, that pushes labor and material cost up.

I especially like the wood hinges idea. I've seen some before, but I never thought about attempting it myself. I may have to research this some.

I wouldn't be interested in buying, however, because: 1. I'm broke. 2. I'm a woodworker myself and I plan to build one myself eventually.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

I might be interested...but I would like to see some examples of your work first...but it sounds very interesting that is for sure...


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Part of the fun of this hobby for me IS collecting humidors. I have mainly focused on the cheap, but eye pleasing imports. I would love a handmade quality humidor. But the price tag is always a big concern.

If you could hit your price points with handmade humidors (even with the less exotic woods), I think you will at the very least expand your customer base with people like myself.

At the price points you mentioned, I would have no problem committing ahead of time for one of these humidors - especially after browsing your work on your website. I do realize that we are not talking 100 count humidors here. But a handmade 20 to 50 count humidor at the $150 to $200 range made of oak, walnut, cherry or mahogany would have me buying one.

Not being a woodworker, I wonder if it would be possible to save on production costs with handholds cut into the wood (instead of brass handholds) and a heavy lift off wooded lid instead of any kind of hinged lid?


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

After looking at your site...I would definately be interested in one...very good work dude...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Shite! Where the hell were you on 12/1, when I bought my most recent humi??

First of all, Made in USA, doesnt mean squat anymore. Even things "assembled in USA" using crap, pacific rim components say it. Sad. I'd go with "Hand Crafted in USA With Pride!"

Sounds like a great idea to me. For the money, you're competing with Savoy. Superb boxes, but not everyone wants a Savoy, as they tend to be relatively generic looking.

From what I see in current humidor fare, you're barking up a viable tree. I wouldn't store underwear in most of them.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm also a woodworker and having looked at Ed's work months ago I can certainly say a person will get their moneys worth in one of his humidors. It is hard for people to appreciate the advantages of solid hardwood products. Indeed there can be some benefits to top quality veneer work, but solid hardwood is becoming rarer all the time. I have considered making humidors for resale myself but unless you charge a high price or do production runs it is hard to justify. I hope a lot of people jump on this because I think a WaxingMoon humidor will be something that your kids will treasure long after you are gone.


----------



## Czubaka (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd definitely go for one. I recently bought an Adorini, and while it's very nice, I wish I would have spent the extra money and bought your "V" humidor.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you for all the feedback....and the compliments.... It looks like I better get a plan together.....


----------

